# UKC Novice/Fun Pull in Minnesota 3/15/2013



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

Are ya goin'?! We'll be there!

http://www.mnmixedbreedclub.org/Premiums/MMBCMarchNoviceWeightPull.pdf

Friday March 15th, 2013
Gage and Gage Warehouse
660 Industrial Circle
Shakopee, MN 55379

Weigh-In: 6:30PM
Pull start: 7:00PM. Goes until first to 1000lbs. or 9:00PM.
$5/first dog, $3/additional.

YOU DON'T NEED TO BE REGISTERED WITH ANY ORGANIZATION TO PARTICIPATE.

Hosted by the MN Mixed Breed Club


----------

